# Attestation Process



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd appreciate it if someone could "walk me through" the process in terms of timing and steps required, for having the required documents attested. Obviously my husbands diploma, birth cert, our marriage cert. What about my birth cert and my 16 yr old son? Do we need to do anything about our 18 and 20 yr old daughters birth certificates if they are only staying for a month or so when we first arrive? 
Please clarify whether or not we need to have them attested through the UAE Embassy here in NY prior to arriving or do we do all this when we get to Dubai? What about notarizing the documents? Or is that unnecessary/duplicate work?
Thanks again!
Cara


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

NJcara said:


> I'd appreciate it if someone could "walk me through" the process in terms of timing and steps required, for having the required documents attested. Obviously my husbands diploma, birth cert, our marriage cert. What about my birth cert and my 16 yr old son? Do we need to do anything about our 18 and 20 yr old daughters birth certificates if they are only staying for a month or so when we first arrive?
> Please clarify whether or not we need to have them attested through the UAE Embassy here in NY prior to arriving or do we do all this when we get to Dubai? What about notarizing the documents? Or is that unnecessary/duplicate work?
> Thanks again!
> Cara


YOur husbands diploma, Marriage certificate and birth certificate of your son needs to be attested. If your daughter is arriving for a month no need to get that attested. The documents have to be first attested at State Level by Secretary of State, then by Foreign affairs in Washington and finally by UAE embassy in the US. Different states have different requirements at the Secretary of State office.


----------



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

LOL, Nothing of MINE needs to be verified huh? Even in Riyadh they cared about my documents! grrrrrrrrrr. 
OK so we need to send all the originals to the the various offices then once they are all returned, they come with us to Dubai for the final process there? 
We don't have an exact date of departure yet, but I guess it would be wise to start the attestation process now? Or is a date of arrival needed for them to be attested?
Cara


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

NJcara said:


> LOL, Nothing of MINE needs to be verified huh? Even in Riyadh they cared about my documents! grrrrrrrrrr.
> OK so we need to send all the originals to the the various offices then once they are all returned, they come with us to Dubai for the final process there?
> We don't have an exact date of departure yet, but I guess it would be wise to start the attestation process now? Or is a date of arrival needed for them to be attested?
> Cara


Its wise to get them attested at the earliest irrespective of the date of travel. Once you get them attested you need to bring them with you. If you plan to work in Dubai, you should also get your highest education certificate attested.

In my case Canadian Foreign affairs attestation took 15 business days since I could not travel to them. For walk ins they did it on the spot.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The only documents of yours you will need attesting (apart from wedding certificate), is your school certificate (and thats really only if you plan on working here), so if in the future you want to work, I would have the document attested along with all of the others


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi. Most of the school application I see only need Birth certs for kids, but not necessarily attested. What reason would the birth cert need legalization?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mrman said:


> Hi. Most of the school application I see only need Birth certs for kids, but not necessarily attested. What reason would the birth cert need legalization?


If you want to sponsor your children's residency visa, you need to have their birth certificates attested and legalised.


----------



## TinkerbellsMuse (Jul 3, 2008)

*Attestation*



NJcara said:


> I'd appreciate it if someone could "walk me through" the process in terms of timing and steps required, for having the required documents attested. Obviously my husbands diploma, birth cert, our marriage cert. What about my birth cert and my 16 yr old son? Do we need to do anything about our 18 and 20 yr old daughters birth certificates if they are only staying for a month or so when we first arrive?
> Please clarify whether or not we need to have them attested through the UAE Embassy here in NY prior to arriving or do we do all this when we get to Dubai? What about notarizing the documents? Or is that unnecessary/duplicate work?
> Thanks again!
> Cara



Cara,
We are from NJ also and I ordered our attested marriage certificate also called an Apostille then my husband flew to DC and had it attested at the State Department...Took 20 minutes. Then off to the UAE Embassy he went with a prepaid FedEx Envelope and a money order for $30. We had the marriage certificate back in 4 days. PM me if you want anymore info.

Kristin


----------



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Kristin, Just PM'd you as well.
What do you mean you "ordered" your attested marriage certificate? We have our original, do we not just send that to the UAE Embassy in DC?


----------



## TinkerbellsMuse (Jul 3, 2008)

Each state has a different process for an Apostille (Attestation). We were married in Hawaii and I had to order and attested marriage cert. Here is a link to the process. Follow the link in step 4 for New Jersey's process. As I type this the links aren't working but I am sure they will be.


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

NJcara said:


> Hi Kristin, Just PM'd you as well.
> What do you mean you "ordered" your attested marriage certificate? We have our original, do we not just send that to the UAE Embassy in DC?



The UAE embassy will only accept it as valid if attested by the US Dept of State. 

The US Dept of state will only attest once your state attests the document.

Your state will only attest docs that are validated in your county.

Think of it as the chain of command... County==>State==>USA==>UAE

This is easier for those who can do in person. Slower for us that don't live near our state capital nor DC and have to use snail mail.

Mr. Man


----------



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I find the whole attestation process confusing since it seems no 2 people seem to go through the same process!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

NJcara said:


> Thanks everyone! I find the whole attestation process confusing since it seems no 2 people seem to go through the same process!


NJcara 

At the end of the day, all you need is to get the document attested by UAE embassy. The UAE embassy will only accept the document if it is attested by the US Dept of State. The US Dept of state will only attest once your state attests the document. That is the standard procedure.

Now to get the document attested by the State varies by the state and by the document. I would just call your Secretary of State office and see what they need for attestation. If you are not going in person, it is better to get a copy of document attested since even if you lose the document in mail you have the original.


----------



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok, so my husbands Degree attestation is almost complete, finally! We just can't get a straight answer as to the marriage cert. I KNOW its necessary for it to be attested so for residency sponsorship when I come over, and yet we have been told numerous times, by the company and the recruitment form that it's NOT necessary. This can't be, right? 
My 16 yr old son will not be attending school in Dubai, but will be taking his courses online through a US based program. So am i correct that his birth cert need not be attested? Or is that still necessary for residency sponsorship?
In the end I'm sure it's best to just get em all done and save the hassle on the other end!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

NJcara said:


> Ok, so my husbands Degree attestation is almost complete, finally! We just can't get a straight answer as to the marriage cert. I KNOW its necessary for it to be attested so for residency sponsorship when I come over, and yet we have been told numerous times, by the company and the recruitment form that it's NOT necessary. This can't be, right?
> My 16 yr old son will not be attending school in Dubai, but will be taking his courses online through a US based program. So am i correct that his birth cert need not be attested? Or is that still necessary for residency sponsorship?
> In the end I'm sure it's best to just get em all done and save the hassle on the other end!


You need to have your son's birth certificate attested if he will be living with you in Dubai. The birth certificate will be required for the residence visa.

I'm not married so can't really comment on the marriage cert but as far as I am aware, it needs to be attested in your home country and then again (some other process of some sort) when you get to the UAE.


----------



## TinkerbellsMuse (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree Mr. Mann. Ours was easily simply because we work for the airlines and were able to fly to DC to have it attested. We were married in Hawaii and getting that one was a little slower.


----------



## goldisking (Feb 17, 2011)

*Attestation*



Mrman said:


> The UAE embassy will only accept it as valid if attested by the US Dept of State.
> 
> The US Dept of state will only attest once your state attests the document.
> 
> ...


Hi,

This post is kind of old so I'm wondering if the process is still the same. My MFA diploma is from California, but I'm currently living in Bangkok, Thailand. I have the following questions:

1) Do I need to send my MFA diploma back to San Francisco County where the university is located >>>Then to the California State office. >>> Then US Dept. of State office in DC. >>>Then UAE Embassy in USA???

2) I'm not able to go to all of those places in person, so is there anyway I can just send my diploma to those offices via mail? I imagine that my diploma will have to come back and forth between me (in Thailand) and those offices.

3) Is there any company that does this service? 

4) Is it possible to do the attestations at the US Embassy in Bangkok, Thailand?

I'm so confused right now about the whole process. Thank you for any response to help clarify this issue.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Start a new thread - it is very confusing.


----------



## catastrophia (Jan 26, 2011)

*Urgently need advice on Canadian document attestment*

Hello,
I need to get my Canadian university degree attested as soon as possible. The HR dept. at the company I'm joining has only just informed me of this requirement after offering me the position more than 6 weeks ago. Needless to say, I've not worked for more than a month and I'm about to tear my hair out.

They told me I can complete the attesting here in Dubai by visiting the Canadian embassy and then a UAE office (not sure exactly which office this is) over the course of two days. Here is the process I plan to follow:

1. Get my parents in Toronto to visit a notary public with my original degree in hand
2. Get a photocopy of the degree notarized
3. Express mail the notarized photocopy to my door

At this point, I will take the photocopy to the Canadian embassy and the aforementioned UAE office for "attesting." This is the route I was told to take in order to attest my documents quickly in the UAE, though I've seen several different messages here on the boards.

Are there any kinks I need to work out here? Is the degree the only document Canadians normally have notarized when taking a new job? 
I'm unmarried and have no kids, btw.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

catastrophia said:


> Hello,
> I need to get my Canadian university degree attested as soon as possible. The HR dept. at the company I'm joining has only just informed me of this requirement after offering me the position more than 6 weeks ago. Needless to say, I've not worked for more than a month and I'm about to tear my hair out.
> 
> They told me I can complete the attesting here in Dubai by visiting the Canadian embassy and then a UAE office (not sure exactly which office this is) over the course of two days. Here is the process I plan to follow:
> ...


[/I]

I followed the following process and never had a problem:
1. Get photocopy of degree attested by a notary
2. Department of foreign affairs (Ottawa) has to attest the signatures of notary
3. UAE embassy (in ottawa) has to attest the Deptt of foreign affairs signatures
4. Foreign affairs in UAE attest the UAE embassy signatures.

I doubt if Canadian embassy will attest the signatures of a notary. it is better to call ahead and find out.


----------

